

Q&A about Fingerprint Scanning - abijlani
http://tidbits.com/article/14089

======
ghostunit
Apple Gives Security The Finger, by David Sirota

[https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/security-the-
finger/652da9...](https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/security-the-
finger/652da91b5e2de53ed94dd919d73cee363afbe643/#unlock)

